# DIFC Visas



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2009)

My partner and I have just been offered jobs in Dubai and are currently waiting for the employer sponsored DIFC visas to come through - wondering if it's a fairly straight forward process and how long we should expect them to take to come through?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

it is fairly straightforward, with my company it usually takes anywhere between a week to a month but nowadays it is probably closer to a week than a month


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
work in DIFC too. Depends on your PRO.....the process for me was very straight forward. The PRO did everything. Had to provide some documents, although very little, then do the medical and a few days later had the visa. Overall process took about 3 weeks. 

Good luck and welcome to Dubai
L.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah at DIFC it is a painless as possible, but does depend on your PRO...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My wife works at DIFC and from start to finish, her visa took 5 days


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2009)

jander13 said:


> it is fairly straightforward, with my company it usually takes anywhere between a week to a month but nowadays it is probably closer to a week than a month


cheers for the reply mate


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Hi,
> work in DIFC too. Depends on your PRO.....the process for me was very straight forward. The PRO did everything. Had to provide some documents, although very little, then do the medical and a few days later had the visa. Overall process took about 3 weeks.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to Dubai
> L.


cheers for the reply mate, well with a bit of luck ill be one of the new bartenders working for zuma, been told it should only take another few days, come and have a drink once im there


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Let me know when you started....and I'll stroll over to have a drink !

See you around
L.


----------

